
Living vs. Creating - Apane
https://medium.com/@AGPane/living-vs-creating-740c4b1f3c39#.1mif965zl
======
Xams
Honestly, I have to respectfully disagree.

I do not believe "...being creative requires solitude, introspection, and deep
imaginative thought." In fact, I would argue it very much requires the
opposite in that being exposed to different trends, perspectives and ideas
forces you to think differently, open your mind and otherwise enables you to
approach an idea from numerous angles.

You miss this by seeking solitude.

~~~
oliv__
I would be more nuanced: I feel like the solitude, introspection and deep
thought are needed to _gather_ your creativity so to speak. Being exposed to
different trends and perspectives only exposes you to _other people 's_
creativity, and while it might allow you to see things from different angles,
I would argue that that is independent from being creative, which to me is
very much a unique and personal thing, almost tied to identity. Other people
might spark your own creativity, but it's still _your_ creativity.

